# Speedlite ST-E2 v's ST-E3-RT



## Mr Bean (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm trying my hand at flash photography at the moment and I'm looking to expand my flash gear range, I started looking at slave units such as the ST-E2 and ST-E3-RT. I have access to 2 x 580EX II units (one is mine, the other, from a friend) and a 5D m3.

Perhaps I'm having a blond moment here, but what's the (notable) difference between the two ST units?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 14, 2013)

Well for starters, the ST-E3-RT is a radio trigger only, with no optical triggering. So if you want to trigger 580EX II flashes, you need the ST-E2.


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well for starters, the ST-E3-RT is a radio trigger only, with no optical triggering. So if you want to trigger 580EX II flashes, you need the ST-E2.


Ah, beaut, that's what I thought. Just couldn't get the brain into gear. Thanks Neuro 

While I've had the 580EX II for a couple of years, and done the odd bit of on camera flash photography, I really wanted to branch out into multi-flash photography, as the on camera pic's tend to look a little flat.


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 14, 2013)

As long as you are aware that optical means line of sight and not as dependable as radio. I don't know a lot about the STE2 but if don't need all of the features there a lots of radio triggers out there you can get brand new for half the price of the STE2. I imagine there are quite a few used ones on the market.


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 14, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> As long as you are aware that optical means line of sight and not as dependable as radio.


Okay, thanks DP. Browsing through some of the other posts (in the Lighting forum), I've seen that mentioned a number of times.

And privatebydesign, thanks for the link. While there's a heap of info on youtube, etc, I do like a good reference book (or three) to thumb through.


----------



## wle (Feb 14, 2013)

You probably already know about these sites, but if not -

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/02/welcome-to-strobist.html
http://www.yongnuostore.com/product/yongnuo-yn-622c-wireless-ttl-flash-trigger-for-canon/
http://www.phottix.com/en/phottix-odin-ttl.html
http://www.pocketwizard.com/products/transmitter_receiver/

Near as I can tell, Stobist is the guru of off camera flash. I've read through Lighting 101 and started on 102. I've learned a lot. 

The other 3 URLs are to manufacturers of wireless, electronic triggers that 5D Mark IIIs will TTL control and fire 580ex IIs. I've listed the URLs in relative order of cost of equipment starting from least expensive to most expensive (I think). The URLs are direct to manufacture sites but I believe all units are carried by most major photo equipment suppliers including Amazon, B&H, and Adorama. These sites normally have reviews of the equipment also.

There are other triggers and you will find links, or names that you can google, to find information on them as you read through reviews of the triggers listed here, which I am sure you will want to do.

I expect, if an OEM hasn't already, a manufacturer to release a wireless, electronic receiver that will use ST‑E3‑RT signals to trigger 'legacy' Canon flash like the 580ex. Canon could, and should build such a device, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 14, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Before you buy anything get this book
> http://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/032171105X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1360813328&sr=8-3&keywords=Syl+arena
> 
> It should come free with every flash. It covers all your options with pros and cons for each, it tells you the best value and what you need to buy to get he kind go pictures you want, whatever they might be.



+1 i love this book

also, the st-e3-rt does not have an AF assist beam. I believe the st-e2 emits one. If the the e3 had it, I'd pick one up instead of getting yet another 600-ex-rt


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the links and info. Just checking my old FD gear, the last time I had a decent flash, and did some sort of flash photography was back in the early 1980's with a Speedlite 199A and a Canon A-1 (both of which I still have). How times have changed 

I discovered this link the other day, which got me thinking about trying off the camera flash work
Zack Arias Flash Photography - 5 Min Portrait

I quite like the way the video shows the results, and how the setup appears to make the image. I'll probably order the ST-E2 shortly, now I have some understanding in its operation.


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 14, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> I'm trying my hand at flash photography at the moment and I'm looking to expand my flash gear range, I started looking at slave units such as the ST-E2 and ST-E3-RT. I have access to 2 x 580EX II units (one is mine, the other, from a friend) and a 5D m3.
> 
> Perhaps I'm having a blond moment here, but what's the (notable) difference between the two ST units?



For your 580EXII: neither of them really. The new one is radio only. The old ST-E2 cannot trigger group C in case you ever need that.

There are plenty of good and affordable radio triggers now available, both ETTL and manual. At this point I'd stay away from the optical stuff. One thing that works pretty well is having a long ETTL cable connected to your master and set other Canon flashes as line of sight slaves. See the Syl Arena book and his web site. He's selling those cables (or somebody he knows is or so). I have the 10m version and it's great.

And for the price of the ST unit you can find a used 430EX or some compatible third party and use one 580 as master on camera. More flexibility, a third light if you need and option to trigger group C.


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 14, 2013)

Good point about the cables v's optical. I did wonder about the line of sight approach with the units. At the moment, I'm happy to buy stuff and experiment


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 15, 2013)

If you want to go with cables 

http://ocfgear.com


----------



## bycostello (Feb 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well for starters, the ST-E3-RT is a radio trigger only, with no optical triggering. So if you want to trigger 580EX II flashes, you need the ST-E2.



+1


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. The book "Speedliter's Handbook: Learning to Craft Light with Canon Speedlites" has been ordered and should be in my hot little hands next week

And I'll order a couple of cables, the 1m coiled and the 10m straight, simply for diversity. After reading about the ST-E2 unit, I'll hold off for the time being. The cables are cheaper and will probably give me the flexibility I need at the moment 



digital paradise said:


> If you want to go with cables
> http://ocfgear.com


----------

